# Beer Deluxe - Homebrew Comp



## Dan Pratt (3/3/16)

I found this online and thought the AHB community should be notified :beerbang:

https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2016/02/beer-deluxe-launches-home-brew-heroes-comp/


----------



## worthogs webmaster (5/3/16)

We've sent this one around to our members too. It's a good chance for an individual to make their mark!


----------



## Yob (22/3/16)

This may also be of some assistance to those interested


----------



## Dan K (22/3/16)

I've read on Brew News and Beer and Brewer that people can enter all 3 categories if they want. But can't see anything on the Beer de Luxe page that suggest that. I'm going to email them tonight and see what the go is and will post their response here. 

I assume if we are allowed to enter more then one category we would just fill out separate registration forms for each category as they aren't really set up for multiple entries. 

Anyway see what they come back with. 

Cheers


----------



## Dan K (22/3/16)

Maybe that was a dumb statement by me as I guess you could still just circle multiple categories on the above form. I don't believe that is possible on the way the web page is set up though... Will still email to clarify.


----------



## Black n Tan (22/3/16)

I had a Kolsch I was going to enter in the "Pale Ale' category but they told me it "generally" only includes American Pale Ale and Australian Pale Ale. So I guess i can still enter it under 'Brewers Choice'.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/3/16)

I'm keen to enter this one, first real comp I've entered. The 16l caveat is a bit of a shame though because I've only got that much for 2 of my beers, which were not the ones I want to enter. 
HOWEVER, what is with the selection of different categories? It's seriously -

Pale Ale
IPA
Other

Other includes lambics, stouts, German pils, Irish red et.c. etc. etc. I dunno, feels like home brewers are being tarnished with a brush implying we are only interested in pale ales as 'craft brewers'. Incidentally I wanted to enter a pilsner, stout and old ale. Seems odd they would be judged against one another.


----------



## kaiserben (22/3/16)

Yeah that 16L thing is annoying. Kinda limiting as to what everyone will have available to enter. 

As for the styles - it's just a pub chain doing a brew comp. Proper comps with proper categories & styles are run by the brew clubs (where you'll also get proper feedback on your beer/s, which I doubt will happen for this Beer DeLuxe comp). 

I daresay they've chosen Pale Ale, IPA and Brewers Choice because they know Pale ale and IPA are easier to sell. I wouldn't bother entering something too different, like a lambic, in the "Brewers Choice" category because they're just not going to pick it as a winner no matter how good an example of the style it is. 

I wanted to enter a Schwarzbier in the Brewers Choice category, but even that might be too "out there" to have any sort of chance.


----------



## Dan K (23/3/16)

Below is this the response I got back about how to enter multiple beers online. 

Cheers 

Hey Dan,

Thanks for getting in touch. Unfortunately you’re right - with the current limitations of the form you’d have to submit 3 different times if you wanted to enter into the 3 different categories. We don’t expect you to have to re-enter all the bio info though, you can simply put in “As per previous entry”. With the paper forms, that’s the form we have in-venue for people that want to sign up in person. 

Sorry that the system isn’t totally refined for multiple entries - it’s something that we’ll be working on for next year! 

Cheers,

Tom
— — — — —
Brew Support
[email protected]


----------



## droid (10/4/16)

not tickling my fancy


----------



## dannymars (12/4/16)

It's certainly a weird one... 

Reckon you can bring a cornie down for the 16litre final?

honestly can't be arsed bottling that much.


----------



## timmi9191 (12/4/16)

droid said:


> not tickling my fancy


 It tickles Yobs fancy apparently...


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

Busted...


----------



## timmi9191 (12/4/16)

Yob said:


> Busted...


Just a lazy 16l of RIS lying about?


----------



## dannymars (12/4/16)

I reckon it's a pretty hard ask for the interstate crew to provide 16L to the Melbourne final.....

Are BeerDeluxe gonna arrange that?


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Just a lazy 16l of RIS lying about?


140...

I have barrels...

100L RIS in barrel at any given time
100L Stout in barrel at any given time

currently...


----------



## timmi9191 (12/4/16)

Yob said:


> 140...
> 
> I have barrels...
> 
> ...


Thats dedication and impressive storage space..


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

barrels don't really take up much room..


----------



## Moad (12/4/16)

OT - do you just top them up when running low yob? I would be keen to do this!


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

they don't get low,

1 keg out = 1 keg in


----------



## sponge (12/4/16)

timmi9191 said:


> It tickles Yobs fancy apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yob by day. Wizard by night.


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

travelling through Scotland was an experience.. that man is *VERY* well known in that part of the world..


----------



## Danwood (12/4/16)

Hooooly Shit...how the **** do you find time to fit a game of darts in, J !


----------



## TheWiggman (12/4/16)

I'm a bit annoyed I missed out on this one. By the time it came to enter I'd already drunk more than 16 litres of the choice brews. Oh well, gives someone else a chance at the big award I suppose.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/4/16)

Dude looks like Yob and Brett Lee's love child.

Or is it just me?


----------



## sponge (12/4/16)

More of the forgotten Shane..


----------



## maggotbrain65 (13/4/16)

Received a reply regarding packaging of the 16l

"Thanks for getting in touch. Ideally the beer would be bottled, however if you have it in a cornelius keg for the Grand Final then it won’t be a problem.

Cheers,

Tom
— — — — —
Brew Support
[email protected]"


----------



## talco92 (17/4/16)

I want to enter an ale that is 53 Pale : 27 Pilsner : 20 Wheat, but I just put it under 'pale ale' because I had no idea what to call it if I entered it in 'brewer's choice'. Any idea how picky they'll be?


----------



## Siborg (17/4/16)

Who's entered online? It says they'll email with further instructions. Haven't received anything yet. Does it take a while? Not in junk folder either


----------



## talco92 (17/4/16)

Siborg said:


> Who's entered online? It says they'll email with further instructions. Haven't received anything yet. Does it take a while? Not in junk folder either


Me either :angry: 
Registered about 2 days ago


----------



## Dan K (17/4/16)

Took a couple of days for me too... You'll just receive the same forms that Yob posted earlier in this thread less the personal details form.

Cheers


----------



## kaiserben (21/4/16)

Did I interpret correctly (on the bottle label) that you've got to give your brew a name?


----------



## Yob (21/4/16)

You don't anyway?


----------



## kaiserben (21/4/16)

Nah. I find it a bit wanky (particularly for beers where I keep tinkering with the ingredients). 

I have the imaginatively-named Pale Ale 6, IPA 10, and Weizen 5 available to enter.


----------



## Yob (21/4/16)

I have putin barrel RIS 

Face **** IIIPA 

Yo homie stout..

Etc


----------



## Yob (8/5/16)

Black and tan, finalistin 2 cat's.. 

Well done mate


----------



## Yob (8/5/16)

Was only 6 entries in pale..

Grant, want me to grab your prize? (hat/shirt)


----------



## Black n Tan (8/5/16)

Pretty chuffed. Thanks for the heads up Jesse about the win. I ended swinging past venue and picking up my prizes. My new world kolsch is into the Grand Final next weekend. Any other ABH members into the GF?


----------



## droid (8/5/16)

well, good luck Grant! I'll be sure to avail myself to a few pints if ya win mate! Do you know what sort of system you'd be brewing on if you take it out?

maybe I should be saying "break a leg"... or would it be apt in a brewers case to say "break a wrist" ?


----------



## Edgebrew (8/5/16)

Yob said:


> Was only 6 entries in pale..
> 
> Grant, want me to grab your prize? (hat/shirt)


Any other results out????


----------



## Black n Tan (8/5/16)

droid said:


> well, good luck Grant! I'll be sure to avail myself to a few pints if ya win mate! Do you know what sort of system you'd be brewing on if you take it out?
> 
> maybe I should be saying "break a leg"... or would it be apt in a brewers case to say "break a wrist" ?


You get to brew the beer on the new pilot system at Stone & Wood. Other than that no idea.


----------



## droid (8/5/16)

kewl! :kooi:


----------



## Yob (9/5/16)

*Brewers Choice*
1st - Grant Morley, New World Kolsch (53/60)
2nd - Todd McDonald, Belgian Tripel (48/60)
3rd - Pete Imison, Scottish Export (47.5/60)

*Honorable Mentions*
Bob Wilhelm, Choc-Coconut Oatmeal Stout (45.5/60)
Ben Weereratne, Imperial Stout (45/60)
Kane Snyder, Rye Ale (44.75/60)


*Pale Ale*
1st - Bob Wilhelm (50.5/60)
2nd - Grant Morley (46.5/60)
3rd - Trevor Griffett (45/60)

*Honorable Mentions*
Brendan Corrie (40/60)
Kenny Doyle (39/60)
Eduard Svalbe (37.5/60)


*IPA*
1st - Damien Carroll (47.5/60)
2nd - Aaron Whitehand (46.5/60)
3rd - Sean Reynolds (45.5/60)

*Honorable Mentions*
Dale Messina (38/60)
Jordan Browning (36.5/60)
Rowan Bolton (36/60)

This coming Sunday 15th is the public Grand Final event at Beer DeLuxe Fed Square. Entry is free to this Good Beer Week event, and you’ll have the opportunity to sample the 12 finalist beers from around the country, and see who is crowned “Best In Category”, “People’s Choice Winner” & the grand prize “Best Overall Beer”.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/5/16)

^ ^ which venue was that for?


----------



## Black n Tan (9/5/16)

Hawthorn


----------



## kaiserben (9/5/16)

Here are the results for Sydney: 




> *Pale Ale*:
> First: Kevin Parker (106 points)
> Second: Ben Willing (73.5 points)
> Third: Michael Church (73 Points)
> ...


I got a call after the event saying that my entry in Brewer's Choice category (a Hefeweizen) actually came 4th, but they made a mistake and didn't call it out on the night. (they're sending me out an Honourable Mention certificate and prize out to me, so now harm done).

All in all it was a good comp to enter - although the low scores were a bit brutal and faults were picked up that my untrained palette struggles to detect. I didn't get any first places, but won $200 of bar tab vouchers. A tidy sum not to be sneezed at. 


Edit: Scores are out of 160.


----------



## Mardoo (9/5/16)

Hey B&T, Care to share what was New World about your kolsch? New world hops?


----------



## Yob (9/5/16)

Ha.. Yeah mate.. Do tell


----------



## Black n Tan (9/5/16)

Mardoo said:


> Hey B&T, Care to share what was New World about your kolsch? New world hops?


No problem. Typically i use Tettnang in a Kolsch, but with everyone's love of new world hops I decided to use Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin and Helga. A bit more hop presence than a traditional Kolsch, but not completely over the top. A Kolsch seems to be a bit of the crowd pleaser: I have never had anyone turn up their nose.

Anyways it would be good to have a few AHB-ers there this Sunday 3.00pm at Beer Deluxe Fed Square. $10 and you get to try all 12 finalists and vote. 

https://goodbeerweek.com.au/events/view/569/Home-Brew-Heroes


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/5/16)

Black n Tan said:


> No problem. Typically i use Tettnang in a Kolsch, but with everyone's love of new world hops I decided to use Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin and Helga. A bit more hop presence than a traditional Kolsch, but not completely over the top. A Kolsch seems to be a bit of the crowd pleaser: I have never had anyone turn up their nose.
> 
> Anyways it would be good to have a few AHB-ers there this Sunday 3.00pm at Beer Deluxe Fed Square. $10 and you get to try all 12 finalists and vote.
> 
> https://goodbeerweek.com.au/events/view/569/Home-Brew-Heroes


good luck mate


----------



## Yob (9/5/16)

I'd bloody love to mate, but it's homebrewer to pro brewer on Monday and I'd be eating a fair amount of glass with 2 leave passes in a row.

Best of luck though mate.


----------



## baron (9/5/16)

I also received a call saying my 2nd place in the IPA category at hawthorn had been upgraded to 1st place. As the 1st place guy had won the Wagga event so cant be in twice for the same beer. So ill take the win haha.


----------



## Black n Tan (9/5/16)

Yob said:


> I'd bloody love to mate, but it's homebrewer to pro brewer on Monday and I'd be eating a fair amount of glass with 2 leave passes in a row.
> 
> Best of luck though mate.


Just tell her you're putting out the bins, thats what i did on Mum's day

EDIT: I forgot about home brewer to pro brewer, just booked, do you who the hack is thats hosting it?


----------



## Mardoo (9/5/16)

Thanks so much B&T. A well done kolsch is a damn fine thing. I hope to get to enjoy yours on tap sometime after the finals


----------



## manticle (9/5/16)

Well done.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/5/16)

Black n Tan said:


> No problem. Typically i use Tettnang in a Kolsch, but with everyone's love of new world hops I decided to use Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin and Helga. A bit more hop presence than a traditional Kolsch, but not completely over the top. A Kolsch seems to be a bit of the crowd pleaser: I have never had anyone turn up their nose.
> 
> Anyways it would be good to have a few AHB-ers there this Sunday 3.00pm at Beer Deluxe Fed Square. $10 and you get to try all 12 finalists and vote.
> 
> https://goodbeerweek.com.au/events/view/569/Home-Brew-Heroes


I beleive I talked MrsGrumpy into coming along last night...so unless plans change, I'll see you there.

And well done on getting to the finals.


----------



## mezz94 (10/5/16)

Anyone know how many entries were in the Hawthorn IPA category?


----------



## Black n Tan (10/5/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I beleive I talked MrsGrumpy into coming along last night...so unless plans change, I'll see you there.
> 
> And well done on getting to the finals.


It will be good to see you there Paul


----------



## Yob (10/5/16)

mezz94 said:


> Anyone know how many entries were in the Hawthorn IPA category?


About 15 from memory


----------



## Black n Tan (13/5/16)

Dropped the keg of New World Kolsch off today and a single bottle for judging. Judging is tomorrow morning and peoples choice Sunday afternoon. Hope a few of you can make it on Sunday, should be a good afternoon (Sunday 3.00-6.00pm Beer Deluxe, Fed Square)

https://goodbeerweek...ome-Brew-Heroes


----------



## fletcher (13/5/16)

good luck mate! well done!


----------



## Yob (13/5/16)

do postal votes count?

good luck man..


----------



## Mardoo (13/5/16)

Awesome, good luck Grant. 

Anyone know who else on AHB is in?


----------



## Mardoo (13/5/16)

Awesome, good luck Grant. 

Anyone know who else on AHB is in?

EDIT: I have so much to say I like to say everything twice.


----------



## Black n Tan (13/5/16)

No one else has put up their hand as being in the final which seems a little surprising


----------



## Yob (13/5/16)

slaps forehead for entering the neat barrel and not the blend...

with a score of 9/8/7/7 (from 10's)

and with the_* blend *_(%50 barrel and %50 'new beer') doing better in every comp it's been in over the_* neat*_ barrel.. well, Im pleased to know there is a process becoming clear for this beer..

Liam and Lukifer.. you gettin this? :lol:


----------



## Dan K (14/5/16)

Black n Tan said:


> No one else has put up their hand as being in the final which seems a little surprising


Hey Black n Tan, 

I'm in the final mate, RIS, look forward to trying yours and everyone else's beers tomorrow should be an awesome afternoon... You'd have to be the front runner with a score like that mate! Look forward to hearing about how you go about things over a few beers... 

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## Black n Tan (14/5/16)

Dan K said:


> Hey Black n Tan,
> 
> I'm in the final mate, RIS, look forward to trying yours and everyone else's beers tomorrow should be an awesome afternoon... You'd have to be the front runner with a score like that mate! Look forward to hearing about how you go about things over a few beers...
> 
> ...


Hey nice to hear from you Dan. I am sure we will have plenty of time to catch up tomorrow and try each otter's brews. You won't have made Yob any happier with your RIS making the finals. A RIS against a Kolsch, that is interesting, tough job for the judges. Cheers, Grant


----------



## droid (15/5/16)

wonder how things is goin? Grants Kolsch came to me in the night


----------



## DU99 (15/5/16)

:icon_offtopic: THE winner Is a late entrry "VB"


----------



## Mardoo (15/5/16)

droid said:


> wonder how things is goin? Grants Kolsch came to me in the night


Did you go down on her?


----------



## droid (15/5/16)

it was more of an aura...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/5/16)

Black n Tan said:


> It will be good to see you there Paul


Sorry B&T I missed it.

I had cunningly planned the weekend thinking this was on Sat...

You know..."let's do my thing Sat and then we'll do your thing Sunday".

Only to realise about 2.30 Sat arvo I got it wrong.

By then it was too late to change plans.

How do you go anyway?


----------



## Black n Tan (16/5/16)

I won my Category (Brewers Choice), but was pipped for Overall winner by a Dark Mild. The Dark Mild was delicious, but a brave choice from the judges to put in Beer Deluxe across the country. I post full results when I get them.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/5/16)

Black n Tan said:


> I won my Category (Brewers Choice), but was pipped for Overall winner by a Dark Mild. The Dark Mild was delicious, but a brave choice from the judges to put in Beer Deluxe across the country. I post full results when I get them.


hope you werent pipped by a single vote....or else I'll feel real bad for not getting done there and voting for you.


----------



## Black n Tan (16/5/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> hope you werent pipped by a single vote....or else I'll feel real bad for not getting done there and voting for you.


My win was based on the judges award and the overall winner was based on the judges votes also, not the peoples, which I think it fair. The People's Choice has more to do with how many mates you bring. It was awarded to Aaron from Melbourne for his IPA. I must have been close. I think if you take away the home-ground advantage then the People Choice would have been given to Glen's Blood Orange IPA from Sydney, it scored well and it was bloody beautiful.


----------



## baron (16/5/16)

Yep i took out the peoples choice. Im from geelong not melbourne and only had 4 friends in attendance. So no advantage there. I also placed 2nd overall in the IPA category for the final.


----------



## Black n Tan (16/5/16)

baron said:


> Yep i took out the peoples choice. Im from geelong not melbourne and only had 4 friends in attendance. So no advantage there. I also placed 2nd overall in the IPA category for the final.


Sorry Aaron, no offence intended. Congratulations.


----------



## droid (16/5/16)

Congrats guys!

Were there many brews in kegs?


----------



## Black n Tan (16/5/16)

I think there were about 3-4 beers in kegs, the rest were bottled.


----------



## droid (16/5/16)

howd the kegs do stat wise?


----------

